
Raft Understandable Distributed Consensus - based2
http://thesecretlivesofdata.com/raft/
======
based2
[https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8krkl5/awesome...](https://www.reddit.com/r/programming/comments/8krkl5/awesome_visualization_for_understanding_raft/)

[https://github.com/benbjohnson/thesecretlivesofdata](https://github.com/benbjohnson/thesecretlivesofdata)

